# I just can't help myself



## lula (Mar 29, 2010)

We brought our new pup home 11 days ago, her name is Amber and she is now approaching 8 weeks, and my camera has been working overtime, but she's sooooo purrrrrdy!


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

She is so cute :001_wub:

Congratulations on your new puppy, I love her name


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww so cuteeeeeeeeeeeee :001_wub: thats cheered me up loads thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

aww soooo purdy!!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Beautiful...best of luck with your new family addition..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good luck with your new puppy, isnt she gorgeous.


----------



## lovaspringer (Feb 18, 2010)

no wonder your clicking mad,your pup is adorable.xxxxx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Awwwww - she is lovely! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

sooo cute!! congrats x


----------



## just4alaff (Apr 22, 2010)

she is beautiful, i love her name it suits her xx


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Loving the name, and your gorgeous girl! What a lovely colour she is. :thumbup:


----------



## Iwannadog (Jan 28, 2010)

Aww Amber is stunning! Congratulations on your new addition 
What breed is she?


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd say shes a cocker. She's stunning!!! More pics wouldnt go a miss


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh my such a cute puppy :001_wub:. I'd be taking millions of pictures too


----------

